# solche zwei Zeilen



## Learning

Hola, estoy leyendo un cuento en alemán y no entiendo lo que pongo en negrita:
Es war einmal ein Mann, der hatte einige neue Verse zu einem "ABC-Buch" geschrieben, *solche zwei Zeilen für jeden Buchstaben wie in dem alten ABC*

Érase una vez un hombre que había escrito algunos versículos nuevos para el Libro-ABC, ?¿?¿?¿??¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿.

No entiendo el SOlche qué hace ahí? Y por qué no hay ningún verbo en esa frase.
Gracias!!


----------



## Whodunit

Creo que tu frase no es completa. Es necesario que nos provees de más contexto.


----------



## Learning

Muchas gracias Whodunit, aquí hay más contexto:

Es war einmal ein Mann, der hatte einige neue Verse zu einem "ABC-Buch" geschrieben, *solche zwei Zeilen für jeden Buchstaben wie in dem alten ABC*; ihm schien, dass man etwas Neues haben sollte, die alten Verse waren so abgenutzt, und der fand seine eigenen gerade immer so gut. Das neue ABC lag noch geschrieben da, und es war neben das alte, gedruckte in den großen Büchschrank gestellt worden,........

Gracias


----------



## heidita

Kannst du den Satz ganz abschreiben? Oder hört er hier auf?

*solche  .... wie* gehört zusammen.

.....dos líneas *como aquellos* de los antiguos cuadernos del ABC (mi marido dice que se llaman/llamaban *catón)*


----------



## Learning

Ahí está el texto entero.
Espero que podais ayudarme


----------



## heidita

Entonces no. 

SE refiere a : 

dos líneas (de versos) para cada letra como en los viejos libros del ABC.

O sea, en los viejos libros de aprendizaje del abecedario se ve que había dos líneas con versos, para practicar la letra, ahora el personaje los quiere cambiar.

_solche wie_ se usa junto, _tales como_ sería la traducción literal.


----------



## Learning

Mil gracias Heidi! Pero qué significa aquí SOLCHE?
Por qué aparece esta palabra?

Saludos!


----------



## heidita

_solche_  significa aquí algo como:

esos que , de tal forma que , son de una forma o modo que .., 

Hast du die Bilder gesehen? Das sind solche, wie du (sie) noch nie gesehen hast!

¿Has visto la fotos? Son de tal forma como no habrás visto nunca ningunas iguales.

En fin, no se traduce muy bien, pero ese es el sentido.


----------



## Learning

De nuevo, Danke vielmals!!!


----------

